# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

3 Birthday parties at a time! 

How to enjoy cake

Hippie

Steel furnace

Been on some pretty good turtles!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My youngest son and I Gradutation day Shelbyville Tx 33 people. It started at 7pm we were gone at 7:30


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Here are a few from a recent trip to Indonesia. I will get some of the family up a little later. These are the only ones that I have access to right now.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Making progress on the new crib.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Brazos Bend SP*

Dad, daughter and friends at BBSP.


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

couple spiders in the backyard


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

3 generations wade fishing

My Dad and son (Trey)


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

New baby

Wheelbarrow fail


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*One more*

One more fawn pic.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Wife holding up a Big Ugly caught yesterday.









Wife 









Sitting at anchorage between Bolivar and Galveston









Goat steak we had at last week at the FD.









Haunted SS Selma


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Almost finished!*

Got all my lighting going yesterday. We should start moving in next weekend! I think the soffit lights turned out sweet! Thanks to "bg" for suggesting the type of lights to use.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeff moved to BC last w/e....WW


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

DIHLON said:


> Got all my lighting going yesterday. We should start moving in next weekend! I think the soffit lights turned out sweet! Thanks to "bg" for suggesting the type of lights to use.


It's kinda creepy that you have that window bricked in.

Clint


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I was going through the little town of Wallace, NC last weekend. They grow lots of strawberries. Anyway it was the strawberry festival. I love these small town deals, kind of like it used to be. 
1. what it's all about
2. dancing teenagers
3. an old fashioned hot dog eating contest.
4 little dancers
5. homeade strawberry ice cream
6. grand prize winning recipe, strawberry cake. I had 3 pieces.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

clint623 said:


> It's kinda creepy that you have that window bricked in.
> 
> Clint


It is a false window that will have shutters inside of it to make it appear the shutters are closed. There will be shutters on all windows in the front. A window inside our closet would have been kind of pointless.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Jeff moved to BC last w/e....WW


I saw some pictures of their bathroom. We were thinking of using the same guy to do the tile work in our shower. Pics looked really nice!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

DIHLON said:


> It is a false window that will have shutters inside of it to make it appear the shutters are closed. There will be shutters on all windows in the front. A window inside our closet would have been kind of pointless.


 Im doing the same thing with my media room.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

DIHLON said:


> It is a false window that will have shutters inside of it to make it appear the shutters are closed. There will be shutters on all windows in the front. A window inside our closet would have been kind of pointless.


Ha, nice. If somebody ever tries to break in by diving head first then they might find a surprise lol.

Clint


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

last weekends catches

pretty sunrise

chunky bass

little straggler 10 miles offshore with nothing around


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Project I'm doing for a friend.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flipper was going nutz doing flips & getting big air, but wouldn't show off once I got the camera out...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

New to me grab rail. Thanks TGS.
Took this little piggy last weekend.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

My 2yr old's bass caught monday evening at a friends pond. We where fishing for perch at the edge of the pier with a cane pole, and this bass double the little rod over. The boy held on tight, and pulled him up close enough for me to grab him.

Getting him to stand close enough to take a pic was a differnt story....


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Kayaking Rebecca Creek last weekend.

The horses didn't seem to be very happy about us paddling around their watering hole. LOL!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Edge Falls road.


EF Crop 1 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


EF Crop by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Under water lights on the boat running offshore


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

nelson6500 said:


> Under water lights on the boat running offshore


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

1. Mmmmmm....cupcakes!

2. Breaking in the new Laguna meat stick with a Big Ugly

Have great weekend!

JM


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

*Topwaters rule*

A little Thursday fishing before the rain set in.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

It's been a while since I've posted. Been coaching a ton. Just wanted to share the team photos from our last couple of tourneys....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gilley's Vega$

Lil ol skrimps

Won't be long...

MC draggin :slimer:


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

AGMTB07 said:


> couple spiders in the backyard


oh ****, are they on me....i feel like theyre on me


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

AGMTB07 said:


> couple spiders in the backyard


I didn't realize those were spiders. I thought they were seeds getting sprayed off of a bunch of flowers.

Clint


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I'll play*

-My son had his 1st communion a couple weekends ago
-Q'n it up
-Beef ribs and baby backs
-Daughter tear'n up some venison stroganoff 
-A little yard art

:brew2:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

POC Sunday Beach Memorial weekend


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

truck I got yesterday!










Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cen-Tex (Temple TX) VS El Paso last weekend:


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Few from this weekend. Just trying to keep up with CAP Dave!
Have a good weekend!!
Oh and the last one is GREAT....end of year cleaning up the desk for the summer!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Training my dogs for the Olympics. Synchronized Shaking!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> POC Sunday Beach Memorial weekend


Hey, I was under the red tarp I circled in your picture, right in the middle of the beach.. you gotta get there early. LOL 

I also attached one from Monday of my girls playing in the sand.. lot of difference when people had to go home to start work again..


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

2012 E350 coupe our new addition to the family


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Littleman holding it down at the house while dads gone








A little time at the "range" with my brother








Results(5shots clean bore)








Pills for the new build.








Whistlers visiting at work


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My baby girl and her first car I just bought her.








My niece at a petting zoo.









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh..


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiking Flatirons in Boulder







Halfway up







6 Star outside of Crested Butte







Fireworks at Rockies game from my place







Golfing at Arrowhead


----------



## AGMTB07 (Oct 24, 2011)

fin&feather said:


> Oh..


Is it a top?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

1. My son getting his 8th grade diploma
2. Matt with my Mom
3. Brooke in a hole at the beach. Tried to bury her but she escaped.
4. Shed my wife and I built for the short horse.
5. Another view. Broke an auger tip on the frickin rock.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

AGMTB07 said:


> Is it a top?


might call it a tiny Bimini lol


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A sneak peek at our new baby girl, Emma Jean! This was taken at 27 weeks from Baby Love Ultrasound! Super awesome place! I can't wait to go back at 32 weeks for more! 
She has her foot in her eye


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good grub Jay.. Another good week of feeching and eating.. Cooked some Crawfeech on Sunday.. Too bizee for pics that day..lol 

Little Baby Robin flew into the drive in for breakfast 

Plantains

Ribyes on a Cowbow Bean

Pull my Pork

Crawfeech Ettoffee

Lemon caper parsley trout

Fresh veggies

eat well my friends....Burp.....


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

My little boy having a smore. It's hard to believe he'll already be turning 1 this month. A little dozer work being done at the land.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fixed it


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ignore your deer lease for a year and then check your trail cams ... and this is what happens ... typical.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

MY 2 Razors made the MSA news again!:cheers:

http://cocomponents.com/dealer/blog/m17-elixirs-twin-xp900s/

.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

fin&feather said:


> Oh..


 I see it, hope it isnt a dude!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I am in Jakarta Indonesia, and I am ready to get out of here. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

*Beaumont Golden Gators*

Some of my friends from back home were posting about the old Beaumont Golden Gators team from the mid-80s. They were double A for the Padres. Just happened to have my hat from back then in a box in the study.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FISHROADIE said:


> I am in Jakarta Indonesia, and I am ready to get out of here. The pictures do not do it justice.


haha.. spent a lot of time there. Go to the Hard Rock and get you a hamburger... or go to the American club and visit with fellow Americans around the pool area.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I see it, hope it isnt a dude!!!


I don't see it. Can someone point it out? I want to make sure that it's not my wife or daughter


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

This pick is awesome, it interest me more than the Nibble pic, LOL, Not really!! LOMAO



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ignore your deer lease for a year and then check your trail cams ... and this is what happens ... typical.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

fin&feather said:


> Oh..


I must be missing it...please tell me you're not referring to the dude without a shirt on to the left under the gray bimini in the foreground...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Science museum dinosaur wing premiere


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I don't see it. Can someone point it out? I want to make sure that it's not my wife or daughter


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sure.... its on the bottom right hand corner, and it looks like the persons fist or a manboob


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

*FOY*

Got my euro mount back today


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Corky said:


> Some of my friends from back home were posting about the old Beaumont Golden Gators team from the mid-80s. They were double A for the Padres. Just happened to have my hat from back then in a box in the study.


I remember going to quite a few of their games.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

ShallowSport24 said:


> Got my euro mount back today


Nice deer, we take quite a few here that are irregular!:brew:


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Peace this afternoon with pops east bay. House is for rent.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

shuttle in clear lake. thought of you stargazer, when these photos were taken.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fresh shrimp creole...cest' bon!


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

monkeyman1 said:


> View attachment 491867
> 
> 
> Fresh shrimp creole...cest' bon!


OMG that looks good!! I was thinking of the dish today at lunch!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

FINNFOWLER said:


> I remember going to quite a few of their games.


Remember them well, Vincent beck....my old man worked for em and I got to go on the field a lot!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Recent pics at the lake*

New Tundra - love this truck
Funny looking ducks at the lake
Bird on a pier


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Gilley's Vega$
> 
> Lil ol skrimps
> 
> ...


why you starin' at deeeez nuts?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

carryyourbooks said:


> why you starin' at deeeez nuts?


Nice!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Our 4 month old and our bullmastiff 







Our new rescued dog 







Baylee and paw paw


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

The deal was I remodel the kitchen and I could get a bigger boat... Getting the boat next weekend if the deal goes though


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice


----------

